# building 3 color string w/ the pin stripe



## fireunit29 (Feb 27, 2007)

Anyone have any video or pics on how to lay this type of build up. would like to try and build one and just can't seem to get it to look good and evenly.


----------



## dwagoner (Sep 27, 2007)

heres example of layup

8 strands red
4 strands blk
8 strands orange 
4 strands blk

thats how you would lay up colors, then same process after that just alot more tiedious work to get to string done LOL


----------



## 60X (Nov 8, 2002)

I would do 10-2-10-2 I doubt if you'll see much difference between the 8 and 4 layout to accomplish what you're looking for.


----------



## dwagoner (Sep 27, 2007)

yeah strand count depends on what your looking for in colors, and how thick and bold you want the pinstripe color to be. I do have pics of some ive done 8-4-8-4 with orange/silver/black pinstripe. all depends how you want it and what colors they are too


----------



## fireunit29 (Feb 27, 2007)

could you guys post some pics please


----------



## Deer Eliminator (Jan 21, 2010)

60X said:


> I would do 10-2-10-2 I doubt if you'll see much difference between the 8 and 4 layout to accomplish what you're looking for.


Same here I like the effect better. 



Hutch


----------



## dwagoner (Sep 27, 2007)

both 8-4-8-4 but it does depend on what colors too, if there abstract then less strands will show alot more than if there similar colors in the spectrum. its all how you want it, neither wrong. I play with strands alot too, have a 3 color thats orange,silver, black and i do 10-10-4 as i dont like alot of black and it almost looks like 3 even colors to me. ill take some more pics of that 3 color later. but notice on the one with red how the black doesnt stand out as well also? thats why i say the colors in the string can blend more with some than others


----------



## Deer Eliminator (Jan 21, 2010)

Here is on my daughter did.





















Hutch


----------



## dwagoner (Sep 27, 2007)

thats just 3 color string right?? dont see the pinstripe


----------



## Deer Eliminator (Jan 21, 2010)

Well dwagoner, she's 14 and not a pro like you. But this being the 1st string, and she's never built before. I think she did a good job at 2 wide colors and one narrow. May not be a perfect pinstripe and as thin, but its good for her and me. 


Hutch


----------



## dwagoner (Sep 27, 2007)

Deer Eliminator said:


> Well dwagoner, she's 14 and not a pro like you. But this being the 1st string, and she's never built before. I think she did a good job at 2 wide colors and one narrow. May not be a perfect pinstripe and as thin, but its good for her and me.
> 
> 
> Hutch


WOW whats your problem???? how would i know who made it, i just saw it was your daughters bow, you need to chill out with the insults when i simply asked a question.....

but since you said it was only a 3 color then i guess you answered the question anyways. never did i insult anyone or anything so relax.....


----------



## fireunit29 (Feb 27, 2007)

you have any pics of it on the jig with the seperators in the string before you twist


----------



## dwagoner (Sep 27, 2007)

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1364805&highlight=pinstripe

check Nuge's pics too.


----------



## ex-wolverine (Dec 31, 2004)

If you want to learn how to build a multi color string , nimrod is the man...

He is an artist. No one including myself has yet to match his creativeness...

Nuge and a few others are really good also




Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


----------



## NP Archery (Jul 29, 2008)

fireunit29 said:


> Anyone have any video or pics on how to lay this type of build up. would like to try and build one and just can't seem to get it to look good and evenly.



This quote from Nuge sums up my feelings on the 3 color/pinstripe build.......

"it's not a whole lot more difficult than a basic two colour layout... just have to be a little more patient"

Well said!


----------



## Hoytalpha35 (Apr 5, 2011)

I tried one with pinstripes a while back. I used shish kabob sticks on both ends in an X pattern to separate the four colours and it twisted up really nice, then did my burnishing. 

Build wise does it make a difference laying up 8-4-8-4 or going 8-8-8 splitting it into the 8-4-8-4?


----------



## dwagoner (Sep 27, 2007)

Hoytalpha35 said:


> Build wise does it make a difference laying up 8-4-8-4 or going 8-8-8 splitting it into the 8-4-8-4?


8-8-8 give you just a 3 color 8-4-8-4 or 10-2-10-2 give you a pinstripe between both the colors. if you go 8-8-8 you cant split them when you twist you just get the 3 colors in a row.


----------



## Hoytalpha35 (Apr 5, 2011)

dwagoner said:


> 8-8-8 give you just a 3 color 8-4-8-4 or 10-2-10-2 give you a pinstripe between both the colors. if you go 8-8-8 you cant split them when you twist you just get the 3 colors in a row.


I know what your saying there. What I was wondering is if you layed up 8-8-8, served the end loops as per normal, then moved it over to the stretcher, divided the colours so that when you twisted up it was 8-4-8-4. I realize it would twist funny at the loop, but I always find mine aren't perfect any way. Hopefully that makes more sense if not on the next couple day when I have a chance I'll build a demo set up and take pictures.


----------



## edgerat (Dec 14, 2011)

ex-wolverine said:


> If you want to learn how to build a multi color string , nimrod is the man...
> 
> He is an artist. No one including myself has yet to match his creativeness...
> 
> ...


I disagree, you built that set for my Invasion that were drop-dead dynomite!


----------



## ex-wolverine (Dec 31, 2004)

Thanks Bro, 

WHere have you been hiding?



edgerat said:


> I disagree, you built that set for my Invasion that were drop-dead dynomite!


----------



## edgerat (Dec 14, 2011)

Under a never ending stream of bows


----------



## ex-wolverine (Dec 31, 2004)

You would be suprised to know that I had (John ) Breathn build me a custom evo 7 and that thing is smooth as butta, I really like it



edgerat said:


> Under a never ending stream of bows


----------



## nimrod1034 (Oct 31, 2011)

Here is the latest one I made its bronze white with a grey black double pinstripe 










I call this the UT string lol. burnt orange white with black pin then flo orange black serving.


----------



## nimrod1034 (Oct 31, 2011)

Usually for the strings since they are longer and require more twists which makes the pinstripe show up more ill do 10/2/10/2 

For the cables around 35-39 inches I'll do 9/3/9/3 

Then the pinstripe is more consistent looking between the cables and strings. 

Take the orange white string for example if I do that in a split yoke where the yoke splits one side will be white and back then the other side will be orange and black. Then it looks exactly the same as the rest of the strings below the split.


----------



## b0w_bender (Apr 30, 2006)

Wow, that orange black and white is really stunning! Absolutely top notch!


----------



## fireunit29 (Feb 27, 2007)

Thanks for all the replys. still would like to see some pics on the jig before the twist and with seperaters in.


----------



## dwagoner (Sep 27, 2007)

fireunit29 said:


> Thanks for all the replys. still would like to see some pics on the jig before the twist and with seperaters in.


its the same with 2 color you just have 4 colors seperated, and you have to work them while twisting to keep them in line, no difference just twice the colors to keep seperated.


----------

